# Makita 5402-a 16-5/16-inch



## livingsoulsdie (Sep 29, 2006)

Just bought one for $300. Anyone here have experience with different blades in this particular saw?


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Big ones, and expensive. I'll have to go and check to see what I have.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I use the Makita blade that came on it. I have seen the red Freud diablo blades for 100$ over here and I see better blades up to 300$ over here. Did you get a newer one that was assembled in the USA or a older one that was made in Japan? Is it a gold one or like this one:blink:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I bought an Oshlun blade for mine, but haven't used it yet. Still have the stock makita blade on.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Freud makes a pretty good one


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I use the Makita blade that came on it. I have seen the red Freud diablo blades for 100$ over here and I see better blades up to 300$ over here. Did you get a newer one that was assembled in the USA or a older one that was made in Japan? Is it a gold one or like this one:blink:


You need to get the 3 3/8 cordless Makita for that picture... I have a pic floating around somewhere of the 16 and the 3


----------



## livingsoulsdie (Sep 29, 2006)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I use the Makita blade that came on it. I have seen the red Freud diablo blades for 100$ over here and I see better blades up to 300$ over here. Did you get a newer one that was assembled in the USA or a older one that was made in Japan? Is it a gold one or like this one:blink:


It is like yours.


----------



## livingsoulsdie (Sep 29, 2006)

I just put a 60 tooth Freud / Diablo blade in it & boy does that thing cut nice !


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I use the Makita blade that came on it. I have seen the red Freud diablo blades for 100$ over here and I see better blades up to 300$ over here. Did you get a newer one that was assembled in the USA or a older one that was made in Japan? Is it a gold one or like this one:blink:


I'll buy that case from you for a hundy


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

californiadecks said:


> i'll buy that case from you for a hundy


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I'll buy that case from you for a hundy


CD I call it a stand as it has no top, it's just for setting it in to not mess up the guard and table.
I remember somebody posting a co. that made after market tables for these saws that were more high end? Can't seem to find it now:blink:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> CD I call it a stand as it has no top, it's just for setting it in to not mess up the guard and table.
> I remember somebody posting a co. that made after market tables for these saws that were more high end? Can't seem to find it now:blink:


I have searched everywhere for one of them stands, and cant find just the stand. When i purchased mine it didn't come with the stand. 

If someone were ever to pin the guard back on that saw you could easily ruin the blade when setting it down. But of coarse that is if someone not being safety conscience were to pin the guard back:whistling:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CD, maybe try to go to makitatools.com hit contact and try to call the east coast office. Bonita (her name) a CSR and I have found to be very helpful. Maybe she could help you out?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

The stand is nice, the saw clips into it and when you pick the saw up the stand comes with it.


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

Well when new it comes with the saw. The friction fit on ours is not so frictiony as of late but still good for not bumping it out of square.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

It looks like the "stand" is called the saw storage holder part# 194701-1

http://makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=403

$56.00 or so from the web.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The stand is nice, the saw clips into it and when you pick the saw up the stand comes with it.


Score! Thanks DWB I was able to get the part number from makita which I was then able to purchase from ace tools online for 55.00:clap:clap:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jiffy said:


> It looks like the "stand" is called the saw storage holder part# 194701-1
> 
> http://makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=403
> 
> $56.00 or so from the web.


Thanks also to you jiffy


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

jiffy said:


> It looks like the "stand" is called the saw storage holder part# 194701-1
> 
> http://makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=403
> 
> $56.00 or so from the web.


Stand would be too easy:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Stand would be too easy:laughing:


DWB I got my stand in today here's a pic of the problem. The saw table is too small, maybe I can attach a strap to transport. I think the newer saws have a wider table.


----------

